# Plein gaz



## Maxzi

Dag iedereen,

Ik vroeg me af of '*Volle gas*' de juiste vertaling was om '*Full gas*' te betekenen. In het Frans komt het zoals '*Plein gaz/à fond les manettes*'
I don't have exact context to provide but saying it refers to cars/motorbikes or other devices you can get ride fastly and mean you want to use the full power of them - mostly in a figurative way.
Hoe zou jullie het in het Nederlands zeggen?

Dank u wel. 

Max


----------



## Suehil

Ça marche, oui, mais c'est 'Vol gas!'


----------



## Maxzi

Oh zeg ja! Altijd fout met de lidwoorden in het Nederlands.

Dank u wel Suehil!


----------



## Peterdg

Suehil said:


> Ça marche, oui, mais c'est 'Vol gas!'


Juist! 

Maar in Vlaanderen hoor je ook "volle gas", meestal in informele spreektaal (net geen dialect, ... of toch wel)


----------



## Syzygy

Ik las ook eens _Plankgas!_ of wordt dat wat anders gebruikt?


----------



## Suehil

'Plankgas' wordt ook wel gebruikt, ja.


----------



## Labyras

"Volle kracht vooruit" kan ook.


----------

